# HI



## Rosco

Hi im called ross and im 14.

at the moment i hav a het spider male royal python(ace 1 year old), an anery male cornsnake (mel 2 years old), a normal female con(cleo 1.5 years old) and a pair of leo's (lavender male Leo 2 years old 60 grams name Leo) and (hybino female leo 2 years old 57 grams named Lizzy)


----------



## Burmese Man

hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Cara

hiya welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum ross


----------



## Snakes r grreat

:welcome: to the forum.


----------



## pebbles

:welcome:


----------



## DeanThorpe

Hiya Ross.

Welcome to the forum mate.
Hope you like it here.

Dean


----------



## Trice

Hey Ross  welcome to ReptileForumUK


----------



## DeanThorpe

stop shadowing me trice... :twisted:


----------



## leila

hiya welcome to the forum!


----------



## Apoca6

welcome to the forum Ross


----------



## tombraider

Welcome to the forum Ross 

Maxine.


----------



## zukomonitor

:welcome: i think you'll like it:2thumb:


----------



## mleadley

:welcome:


----------



## odyssey

hello and :welcome:. i noticed that you have put you have a het spider royal. you cant have a het spider as spider is a co-dom gene not a recessive. just thought i would point that out. 
hope you enjoy the forums as much as i do. : victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

:welcome: to RFUK


----------



## baby_jabba

Hello and welcome to forum

Dale:2thumb:


----------



## mark elliott

hello ross and welcome to RFUK


----------



## markhill

:welcome:


----------



## Ranegrafix

Hey mate. 

Het spider royal? do you mean a spider thats het for something else like albino...coooos you cant have het for spider.

hope you like the forum.


----------



## Alex

Ranegrafix said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> Het spider royal? do you mean a spider thats het for something else like albino...coooos you cant have het for spider.
> 
> hope you like the forum.



Have you seen the Join date? ^^


----------

